# Getting Fit to Get Fertile! Ttc and overweight, all welcome!



## PrincessTaz

So I thought I'd start this thread to hopefully help support and get support in trying to shed some weight, get for and hopefully get pregnant!

Getting fit for me is just as important as losing some weight as I want to be as healthy as I can during pregnancy and to look after my toddler. 

I have pcos and have always struggled with my weight. I have twice lost 2st, first time to be prescribed clomid for ds in 2011 and second time because I felt crap, but I always pile it back on. I have an appointment at assisted conception next month and deffo needs to lost a bit before then to get my next 3 rounds of clomid prescribed. 

Stats:
28 
5ft 1
13st 13lbs
BMI 36.84

This is my before pic, I feel I need to do something drastic to motivate myself and sharing this picture is it because I hate what I see! 


Everyone welcome to join me :flower:


----------



## xxmyheartxx

:hi:

Stats
30
5ft 4
12 st 7

Before ds I got down to 10st and was happy with it, I'm struggling to get back on slimming world and focus, so cutting out any rubbish that will try and pass my lips &#128513;


----------



## PrincessTaz

Hiya myheart :hi:

Really hope we can all help and spurt each other on to hit our targets. From tomorrow I'm planning on sharing exactly what I eat on here because sometimes I think it's not a lot but if I sit and think I've ate way more than I thought. Least them I can start to see where needs the biggest improvemen. I'm also booked onto body attack class tomorrow evening.


----------



## SilasLove

Yay! :)

I have had a bad couple days - the 6 lb loss going to my head I think! :nope: I def need to get it together!!

I am currently (deeeeep breath)
5'1 
174 lbs (12.4 stones?)
:(

Write that down - it will depress you. 

But I have been halfway keeping a food diary. I cut put soda almost completely and trying to eat no/little carbs. ;)


----------



## PrincessTaz

Hiya silas, glad to have you.

Don't worry about a bad day or two just start again from day 1! You can do it! 

And well done for cutting out soda, that's fantastic. It's a really addiction with soft drinks, sugar and caffeine. People don't realise how bad it can be!

So today is day 1 for me! I've going to body attack later and at the end of the day I'll post everything I've eaten.

I've started the day with half a grapefruit as it's meant to speed up your metabolism and then I had 2 slices of toast with low sugar peanut butter. For lunch I'm having last night's lefts overs which was a chicken and spinach curry but cooked from scratch and totally clean and healthy.


----------



## mum140381

can i join in i am already pregnant but just been told by the doc my gallbladder has gone so i need to cut out all fat or end up in hospital :( so i think if i write down everything i eat each day it will help i am
34
5 foot 7
and 14 stone 10 at 32 weeks pregnant

today i have ate 2 crumpets with a tomato on
lunch bun with 2 slices thin turkey ham with gated carrot no butter
and tea rice and veg
cereal with semi skimmed milk for snacks
xx


----------



## PrincessTaz

Hi mum140381 :hi:

Really sorry to hear about your health problems, last thing you need in pregnancy. Of course you are more than welcome to join in.

Sounds like your starting off really well, I can imagine it must be actually quite hard figuring out nice stuff you can eat.

Good luck x


----------



## mum140381

i was a really bad eater as well cheese chocolate and take aways thats prob why it packed up i think it is prob easier for me because i know that if i eat anything fatty i will be in pain for days xx


----------



## Nataliieexo

I'll join I have had a hectic life since November 2013 leading to my weight gain. 

First I lost my mam on 15th November 2013 at 8 weeks pregnant. I was 11st 3lbs at this point
29th June 2014 my son was born.
when he was 8 weeks old I had emergency surgery to remove my gallbladder after going to hospital with an attack. It totally ruined the routine I had going with my son and pulled me even further down mood wise. 
A few months ago I had a bad smear that showed I had moderate pre cancerous cells after a biopsy of my cervix it turned out to be mild but I have to have a repeat early next year to see what happens with it. 
I started to diet 4 weeks ago and am 12lb down and finding it quite hard to keep it up but I'm trying.

I am currently 13 stone 12lb. 

I am aiming to ttc in October but not using anything to prevent it either. 

x


----------



## mum140381

:flower: sounds like you have been though a lot hugs :hugs:

tea ended up being pasta chopped tomatoes carrots peas runner beans and sweetcorn no pudding and a large glass of water i actually really enjoyed it :thumbup:


----------



## Oldermummy78

Hey girls :wave:

My stats are 5foot 7
13stone 11lb (last I checked) will update when double checked
Will add pics later when households empty!

Let's hope we do great here girls good luck :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Nataliieexo

thanks, This is what I've had.

breakfast - Special K 
lunch - chicken breast sandwich 
tea - 2 slimming world burgers
Snacks - grapes, weight watchers wafer biscuit and a 10kal jelly pot. 

I use my fitness pal to count calories x


----------



## PrincessTaz

Hiya nataliieexo :hi:

God you've been through so so much, so sorry to hear about your mum passing :hugs: 

It's sounds like you've done really well so far, you should be proud. It's great to have you here x

Mum140381 tea sounds like it was yummy you've done well today! X

Oldermummy hiya :hi:
:Wohoo: good to have you here missy!

Afm I haven't ended up doing too well today! Missed the gym because my oh was home late so couldn't go to my class. I can go tomorrow afternoon but still not the best start. I've also messed up a bit eating wise too because I am weak with no will power.

Half grapefruit 
Toast and peanut butter
Coffee

Salad, chicken and spinach with small about of rice.

2 flapjack bites (bite size pieces)
2 quality street chocs

Jacket potato, tuna and salad 
Yogurt.

Haven't drank anywhere near enough water. I fact only have 3 coffees all day which isn't good but I've felt shattered and needed a pick me up. Hopefully tomorrow will be a better day. Going to try and cut down on the carbs a bit more.


----------



## Oldermummy78

Glad to be here :happydance:

Well I beat you all at the worst diet day list 

Here it is

Breakfast bowl of mini weetabix I eat breakfast like a king so it's a fair sized bowl!

Not to bad a start

Snack dark choc rice cake times 2 cup of tea 1sugar

Lunch half slice of cheese on toast bottle of orange juice 

Still not to bad right?

Then tea rewards one self for being great all day :blush: 

Tea
Salt and pepper chicken from the Chinese and salt and pepper chips 
2 magnum pink Lolly normal sized not mini! :blush: :blush:
And hot chocolate options but still after all others it's not great!

Need to have a quiet word with one self! 

Ah well hopefully tomorrow will be better! :dohh:


----------



## topsy

Good luck to all you girlies baby dust to you all xxx


----------



## Nataliieexo

Thank you, it is a lot but I got through it. I'm just trying to focus on the future.
I'm on cd60 I think my weight plays a big part in this. I came off bcp 4 months ago had two normal cycles now this.Ive been taking ovulation tests and they are getting darker I'm hoping it means my period or ovulation is nearby. I will be happy to see either I know you can have a lh surge before your period. I'm hoping to see a loss on Monday it would be nice to get another 2lb down and make it 14lb xx


----------



## PrincessTaz

Thanks Topsy :flower:

That's not that bad, a takeaway once in a while is ok.

On Saturday night after I'd been out I got McDonald's on the way home and just for me I ate a regular fries, mozzarella dippers and 2 double cheeseburgers. I then woke up in the morning feeling a tad delicate so went to the local cafe for a full English. For tea we had like a late luck early tea steak pudding, loads of creamy mash and chock cake for pudding. Then about 10pm me and oh shared a pizza haha.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I've not had much today

Toast for breakfast 
Egg mayo sandwich and an apple
Chicken salad for tea
2 chocolate bars and 1 magnum &#9786;

I know that if I was doing slimming world I've not eaten enough, so from Sunday I'm back to meal plans to try and get back into eating properly and trying to save some pennies as waste far to much on food shopping xxx


----------



## Oldermummy78

That's what I eat like always, we had Burger King stops on the way up and back form In Laws then Chinese and McDonald's the nights we were there also :blush:

:rofl:

Ooopps

I spend way to much on food shooing and then take always, I am just such a crappy cook and o never have ideas of what to make so end up making chicken nuggets and chips sausage and chips egg and chips etc only thing I can make is a Sunday lunch okayish occasionly


----------



## PrincessTaz

Nataliieexo good look for your weigh in Monday! 

Afm last night went down the ddrain.id gotten a faint line on a frer that had got me all anxious and nervous so I could sleep stressing about the mornings test. I ended up eating a bacon butty and packet of crisps! Oops!

Oh well today's a new day! Do breakfast I've had 2 low fat bacon medallions, scrambled egg and beans. My mum ate a lot of breakfasts like that on slimming world so I'm guessing it's not too bad and no carbs at least!


----------



## Nataliieexo

ohh exciting have you tested again? I've got just about a positive opk this morning I haven't had a period since may and not sure if it's ovulation or possible period. 

I had 2 slices of toast for breakfast. 
for dinner I will be having a sandwich 
tea chicken breast with half a packet of chicken and mushroom pasta, and a bit of salad. 
unsure of snacks yet.


----------



## PrincessTaz

Oh yeah sorry it's was a bfn on frer, clearblue and 2 ICs so was just a stupid nasty evap getting my hopes up lol


----------



## Nataliieexo

ahh no I hate evaps for some reason I get them a lot. It's so depressing.


----------



## mum140381

:( all i had last night was a cereal bar and small amount of cream on cereal for snacks and that put me in pain so cutting all fat now

today so far bowl of fruit banana blueberry's strawberry's and grapes and a fat free yogurt

we can all do this :) x


----------



## Nataliieexo

my downfall is carbs everything I seem to eat no matter how healthy I try to eat is carb heavy. 
And cups of tea that's my downfall too i need at least 4 a day lol x


----------



## PrincessTaz

Mum140381 you're doing so well! 

Nataliieexo I'm the same with carbs, I'm terrible. 

Afm from lunch I'm having a tuna sandwich on wholemeal bread with a side salad. A cup of coffee and a glass of water. I normally just have sweetners I'm my hot drinks but ran out this morning so will have to have a sugar.


----------



## mum140381

mmmmmmm tuna sand and salad sounds nice might have that myself tmo i had 2 buns with wafer thin ham tomato and grated carrot on x


----------



## PrincessTaz

Mum140381 sounds nice too. Will be great to get meal ideas of others because I feel like I eat the same stuff a lot you know. Get bored. 

What do you guys think about weigh ins? Weekly or fortnightly?


----------



## Nataliieexo

I weigh in weekly and eat the same all the time it's so boring haha x


----------



## PrincessTaz

Ok I'll update stats weekly too. I'm going to take some measurements late too, thigh, upper arm (most hated part of body) and waist.


----------



## Nataliieexo

I took my measurements for my hips, waist, and right leg last week and haven't took it this week I totally forgot I will do it in the morning, I seriously fancy a day to eat anything I want lol x


----------



## PrincessTaz

If you've been doing well and sticking to it gonfor it. A girl I know who's a personal trainer said eventually with any diet the weight loss slows down so a cheat meal day once in a while is needed because it tricks your metabolism into speeding up again thinking that's the calories you'll be getting every meal.


----------



## Nataliieexo

I haven't long had one haha I think I will save myself for Monday its my little boys first birthday so will probably eat junk then lol


----------



## PrincessTaz

Ohh nice I love party food, especially cake!


----------



## Furzey

Hi ladies can I join u?:flower:

I'm currently trying to lose weight to have baby number 3 but baby number 1 wiv my dh. I go to slimming world every Monday which is helping me so much and here r my stats so far

31 
5ft 3
Starting weight 19st 10
Currant weight 17st 8.5


----------



## mum140381

hi and welcome furzey 

so for tea i had a microwave weight watches chicken hotpot with baked beans and a bun (no butter ) and for pud low fat rice pudding half a tin with a handful of raisins thrown in and water to drink x


----------



## PrincessTaz

Hi furzey :hi:

Fab to have you, you're more than welcome. You've done really well so far, you should be super proud!

Mum140381 sounds like another good day for you. I quite like some of the weight watchers meals, might get some in for work actually.

For snacks I had a coffee and these low calorie oats and choc bar things, only 69 calories. For tea my oh is making chicken tikka kebabs and salad. I marinated chicken myself so only ingredients are low fat Greek yogurt and tikka spice. Plus I'm having wholemeal pitta bread with it. Think him and ds are having fries with theirs too, I might has a few.


----------



## Furzey

Thank u I don't see any changes in myself yet but just take each day as it comes. All I keep telling myself is I want to get healthy plus I long for another baby. 

Food day so far has been banana on toast for breakfast then lunch was gammon, broccoli, carrots and sweetcorn then I had a snack of watermelon. Undecided wot to have for dinner as feeling completly knackered


----------



## Oldermummy78

Hey lady's 

Today I had mini weetabix for breakfast, I noticed I feel sick now if I don't eat at the usual breakfast time with the kids, I was going to skip it but couldn't with the sickness feeling! With apple juice 

Lunch I had a bacon and cheese melt on baguette
Coffee

Tea was salt and pepper chicken there was one spare from last night and I don't like waste :lol: and about 8 Bourbon biscuits !

Nights my vice time I see I am so bad in the evening !


----------



## Miss Vintage

:hi: Can I join you? We're TTC no. 2 November at the earliest, although job/money worries might put us back a bit. But hey, what better way to save money than to buy less food :haha:

I've been losing weight since Jan 14, 3 stone so far, but the bulk of that was from this Jan. I'm just calorie counting on MFP and trying to exercise when I can. Got about another stone to go to get back to pre-preg weight/measurement. 

My stats:

32
5' 4"
11st 3


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I was naughty yesterday and ended up having a maccys for breakfast :dohh: then tuna salad for lunch then chicken and rice for tea, I'm like older mommy nighttime is more bad point, 2 chocolate cakes and a magnum again.
Going food shopping tomorrow, so will meal plan later for the next week.
We can and will do this ladies!!!!!!!


----------



## mum140381

only had 2 ham sandwiches no butter wafer thin ham so far today been mega busy x


----------



## Oldermummy78

So far today I have done great!

Ski fast for breakfast

Mini weetabix for lunch 

Frappe for brunch :blush: mums fault she wanted to meet me Nd nearest place was KFC :lol: at least I just got son a children's popcorn chicken I had no food :thumbup:

Green tea x2

Now comes the dreaded tea/evening time! I need to try ignore the hunger pangs tonight!! :wacko:
Got some beef cubes and turned it into a curry for whoever wants that tonight, I may have weetabix again, as if I go to bed on just a slim fast I will want to eat in my sleep I know it! :haha:

White hot chocolate (options) 
Chocolate snack a jack rice cake 

Can see more options hot chocolate happening throughout the night yo 'curb' my sweet tooth :blush:


----------



## mum140381

sounds good oldermummy78 ;)

today for tea i have had boiled potatoes mixed veg backed beans and for pudding mixed fruit 
no fat today and last night no pain so all going good so far x


----------



## PrincessTaz

Hiya Miss Vintage, you're more than welcome. Wow 3 stone already, that's amazing! Massive well done to you!

Oldermummy and mum140381 you've both done well today. Keep up the food work.

I started well but gone downhill fast!

Had low fat bacon medallions and eggs fried in 1 cal spray for breaks with toast X2. 

Lunch was a wholemeal pitta bread with salad and small amount of cheese with half a grapefruit.

For tea I ended up having half a bacon butty on white bread with proper butter at work cause someone else was having and smelt lush so made them share lol.

Now though I'm scoffing my face with a big bar of salted caramel galaxy chocolate and an iced caramel latte drink. Had an argument with oh and I'm an emotional eater! It's my biggest downfall!


----------



## Nataliieexo

no one could have done worse than me I have ate and ate I added all my calories up and I have eaten more than 2000 I just lost my will power this morning back to it tomorrow I am going to add excersise aswell see if it helps me lose better. x


----------



## Miss Vintage

Thanks Princess! The first stone wasn't too bad, mostly because I was over eating so much that when I started eating for one, rather than five, it just fell off :haha:. I'm finding this last stone really hard, I've been stuck at this weight for six weeks now. I need a kick up the bum.


----------



## mum140381

dont worry everyone who had a bad day its only 1 and wont make any difference today is a new day ;)

today breakfast is special k banana grapes strawberry's and blueberry's small low fat yoghurt and half a slice of toast with a tiny bit of cant believe its not butter my 2 year old took the other half xx

and eating no fat is really helping with the pain none so far last night and today thank god :)


----------



## mum140381

just had lunch 2 slices bread no butter with salad x


----------



## PrincessTaz

Well done everyone, you're all doing brilliant. Even if we have a bad day and least we're being honest with ourselves and we know where we're going wrong.

Today I had a small bowl of fruit and fibre for breakfast, 4 pieces if chocolate left from yesterday as a snack.and for lunch I've just had scrabbled egg, beans, bacon medallions and 1 slice of today. Also drank 3 coffees. Not sure about tea yet cause need to go shopping.


----------



## Oldermummy78

Well today i started with golden balls for cereal with my kids 
Then lunch two wholemeal pity reads and dips 


Again did well till after 4pm ish

Mocha frappe :blush:

Tea (fat Friday) salt and pepper chips and chicken but to be fair I didn't eat them all as usual I left about a quarter in each box so can weak off my fat Friday's :lol:

Mocha frappe :blush:

Diet coke

Green tea 

Options white hot chocolate 

Apple juice

3squares of aero


----------



## PrincessTaz

Still started off well though oldermummy, that's the main thing. At least we're trying to do something. 


So yesterday I had 

Small bowl of fruit and fibre
Coffee 
4 squares of galaxy caramel
Coffee
Low fat bacon medallions, scrambled eggs, beans and 1 slice of toast.
Dilute juice
Satsuma
Breaded chicken, fries, salad and coleslaw 
Kinder bueno 
Ice lolly

Could have been worse I guess. I only ate the choc to get rid of a horrible taste I'd had on my mouth all night!

I haven't eaten yet, just having a coffee. Thinking I'll be having bacon again lol


----------



## mum140381

was at the hospital last night so tea was only a weight watches chilli and jacket potato x


----------



## PrincessTaz

Mum140381 hope it was nothing serious at hospital x

I ended up having a bowl of cheerios for breakfast and on my second coffee..Really need to remember to get some sweetners so I'm not having the extra sugar.


----------



## Miss Vintage

Hope everything's OK mum140381 :flower:

Was doing well too yesterday, but last night was a sugary, fatty write off. Started off today with bran flakes and just had a WW yogurt. Going to the gym later to try and attone :haha:


----------



## mum140381

thanks i went in with reduced movements but scan showed baby small not what i need when i cant have fat typical another scan in 2 weeks i was induced with my last lo for small and slow growth so i thought it might happen again
today missed breakfast in bed lol
lunch 2 reduced fat burgers on buns with salad and lowest fat Philadelphia i did have a mini roll and 1 foxes cream for pud so i hope i am not ill thinking it should be ok 
tea i will be having fruit and cereal x


----------



## Miss Vintage

I'm sorry, that must be worrying, definitely what you don't need. Hope the next scan goes well :hugs:


----------



## Oldermummy78

Sorry you had to go hospital mum hope all keeps okay with baby and they don't have to induce you early than your due date :hugs:

Girls are doing quite well 

I haven't today :blush:
I had banana mini weetabix 
Coffee
Chicken New Yorker melted baguette
Coke
Salt and pepper chicken and chips and a 126g of revels
Coke

Ahhhhh!


----------



## PrincessTaz

Sorry to hear that mum, glad baby is ok though.

Oldermummy I've been bad today too lol, so weak.

Had chicken salad and jacket potato for lunch,not too bad.

But then at work we had a party so loads of buffet food and now I'm just about to eat a pepperoni pizza and I gave a custard slice for after that I will devour too! Oops!


----------



## Oldermummy78

:rofl: at least yours are possible cravings! 
Mine aren't :haha:

And party's I'm sorry but there's no way I'm good at any party's so well done for enjoying yourself !
:happydance:


----------



## PrincessTaz

Nope just a greedy twat! :haha: 
It is the weekend to be fair lol


----------



## Oldermummy78

:rofl: :rofl: 

Just like me then! :haha: :lol:

We have fat Friday which I do keep trying to cut down to at least every couple of weeks...not winning though yet!
And today must have been super fat Saturday! :dohh: I do love my food too much :lol:


----------



## mum140381

today missed breakfast 
lunch i had a gregs cheese and onion pastry very bad hope it doesn't make me ill i worked it out to be 26g of fat so as long as i dont have any other fat today i should be ok and a bag of tootie frooties 
i think i will have pasta and veg or something like that for tea
i love food as well its a killer knowing all the things i love will make me ill


----------



## mum140381

feeling quite ill now wont be going gregs again :(


----------



## SilasLove

Sorry mum :(

I don't know - I weighed today and was 173.8 and this was first thing in the morning and without clothing. So by that I could have lost around another pound - but really probably not. I haven't done all that great today. I had 3 mini donuts, a med chicken salad, and then a banana nut muffin :haha: 

The muffin and mini donuts :nope: 

I can't seem to keep up with BnB as much so I'll just pop in when I am on here and try to read up.


----------



## Oldermummy78

Breakfast 2 bananas 
Tub of fruit the melons and grapes one from tesco
Two slice of wholemeal toast and clover 
Papa johns works pizza times 3 slices
1square of aero bubbles 

2 glasses or wine and lemonade :lol:


----------



## Oldermummy78

Sorry your ill mum :hugs:

Missing you princess taz :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## mum140381

14 stone 8 lost 2 lb not that i am trying to loose weight yet i was ill last night not having fat again
breakfast 2 crumpets 1 with tomato on 1 lowest fat cream cheese ;)


----------



## mum140381

lunch 1 salad sandwich
tea pasta with veg 
1 small box of skittles


----------



## SilasLove

For me so far today

Breakfast - banana but muffin (2-pack :haha:) and a med sized pancake plain
Snack - personal sized ice cream. 280 calories though :wacko:


----------



## xxmyheartxx

Yesterday I was so good until tea time which was kfc and cake :dohh:


----------



## mum140381

today so far crumpets with mushrooms and tomato on


----------



## Miss Vintage

I seem to have no willpower at the moment, I just keep eating everything I shouldn't. Starting afresh today:

B - bran flakes and semi skimmed milk

S - 10 almonds and a nectarine

L - homemade salad of roasted butternut squash and sweet potato, caramelized red onions, spinach and goats cheese, with money-mustard dressing. Mullerlight yogurt

S - pineapple and raspberries

D - will be jacket potato with tuna, sweetcorn and mayo. I must try and go easy on the mayo, it's a big weakness for me.


----------



## Oldermummy78

Sunday ended with a full bar of galaxy, I knew I shouldn't have had a square! 

Today so far half a cheese sandwich
Banana
2 cinnamon bagels

Making burgers for tea and seeded buns


----------



## mum140381

lunch banana and special k bar 
bbq for tea oh no but i was quite good chicken breast on a bun 2 slices low fat bacon on a bun and burger on a bun handful of pringles


----------



## PrincessTaz

Hey guys, sorry I was mia. Been a shit few days.

I've eaten crap upon crap. Pizza, kebabs, chocolate, sweets and beer. The chemical hit me hard and I am an emotional eater, I've put on 2lbs!!!

I'm having a bbq tomorrow so not going to be a great day but Thursday is day 1! I need to lose a stone by 20th July so I have to be strict no matter what! I need a massive cyber kick up the bum!


----------



## Nataliieexo

I've also been away for a few days and I've been binge eating, I don't know what happened but I'm going to be honest I'm finding it quite hard to get back on the wagon. 
I've gain 3-4 since Thursday I'm so disappointed.

Tomorrow I'm just going to go for it I can't keep doing this. 

The fact I'm on cd60 odd is draining me and I know my weight will not be helping matters and I need to lose it asap weight seems to
Impact my cycles negatively but no use comfort eating because it's not going to get me anywhere. I just thought if I wrote a by about it that it might help m.


----------



## SilasLove

I'm ruined today ...I had 2 chicken chalupas from taco bell ...so freaking goooood. :haha:

Before that I had a banana for breakfast, and a chicken salad for lunch. Oh and some cake :haha:


----------



## SilasLove

Oh but on a better note the other morning I weighed 172.8 ...so my weight is fluctuating that low for a reason...right???!!


----------



## Oldermummy78

Oh silas af got to be here soon :happydance:

Princess glad your back hoping your appt has gone well today :hugs:

Today I had chocolate cluster and green milk
A 'low cal' subway chicken tikka with a diet coke

Salt and pepper chicken and chips shared with my 2 kids (I usually have all to myself so better I think?? :haha:


----------



## mum140381

today i had weetabix bowl of fruit fat free yogurt for breakfast
lunch small sandwich with light Philadelphia fruit and special k bar
milkshake 
tea veg chilli low fat rice pud with fruit
2 square of galaxy 
feeling very hot
sorry some of you have had a crap few days hugs xx


----------



## mum140381

breakfast crumpet with low fat cream cheese
lunch 2 ham buns 
tea jacket with beans and veg :)


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Hallelujah this is here. My goal is to loose 30 lbs before I start TTC next March. I have lost seven already but my doctor told me he wants me to lose 30lbs minimum...


----------



## Nataliieexo

good luck :) 
My main goal is to get pre penancy weight which is another 3 stone to go i already suck at this diet. 

Anyways today I have had...
2 slices of 50/50bread toast 
chicken breast sandwich a strawberry corner yoghurt and a cereal bar.
Half a packet of chicken and mushroom pasta in sauce with a chicken breast and salad.
Tonights snacks will be a jelly pot, cracker, and strawberry strawberrys. 

20mins on my bike burns 205 calories
I've eaten 1400 calories but with excersise knocks it down to 1200.


----------



## xxmyheartxx

I'm going to try and loose 2 stone between now and when we start ttc in Nov &#9786;


----------



## SilasLove

I'm 171!!! 9 lbs down!!


----------



## Furzey

Hi ladies sorry I haven't been around much 2 post work has been very busy. But this week I have decided to try something different but it is gunna sound mad when I tell you. I have been eating back 2 front so for example yesterday I had gammon steak and salad for breakfast, jacket potatoe wiv cheese and salad for lunch then cereal for dinner. Then snacks I've had either fruit or yogurts. But by eating a bigger meal for breakfast and a smaller dinner I'm finding the weight is coming off easier at the mo. As each day I've got on the scales it's always going down so I'm happy wiv it &#128522;


----------



## mum140381

Furzey said:


> Hi ladies sorry I haven't been around much 2 post work has been very busy. But this week I have decided to try something different but it is gunna sound mad when I tell you. I have been eating back 2 front so for example yesterday I had gammon steak and salad for breakfast, jacket potatoe wiv cheese and salad for lunch then cereal for dinner. Then snacks I've had either fruit or yogurts. But by eating a bigger meal for breakfast and a smaller dinner I'm finding the weight is coming off easier at the mo. As each day I've got on the scales it's always going down so I'm happy wiv it &#128522;

i have heard that this works :thumbup:


----------



## mum140381

breakfast - bacon bun
lunch banana and yogurt 
tea chicken soup crusty bread salad smarties and yogurt


----------



## mum140381

14 stone 7 this am x


----------



## mum140381

today 2 slice toast cream cheese
lunch 3 weetabix and pck of french fries
tea weight watches shepherds pie carrots salad beans skittles :)


----------



## PrincessTaz

Hiya ladies! 

Sorry it's been a while since I posted, I've had a really crap week!

But I'm moving on now and need to get back into this. I've ate so much crap this week and done zero exercise and have made no progress at all!

I've booked onto body combat at the gym tonight though. 

I've just had wheetabix for breakfast with a little maple syrup and for lunch I'm having tomato and basil soup.


----------



## PrincessTaz

So far 

Wheetabix, maple syrup to sweeten

Tomato and basil soup with half a cheese sandwich.

69 calorie snack bar

Spag bold with turkey mince and a little cheese.

Later I'm going to have a little treat of strawberries with cornish ice cream but I'll only have a tiny bit of ice cream. Just about to head out to body combat too so a good day so far!


----------



## mum140381

sorry u had a crap week hugs xx

breakfast - 2 crumpets 1 with small amount of cheese and sweetcorn and 1 with Philadelphia :)


----------



## PrincessTaz

So far today.

Coffee 1 sugar
1/2 grapefruit 
2 wheetabix with maple syrup 
Left over Spag bol from yesterday with cheese on.

For a snack after the gym later I'll have a Carrott with houmous and for tea it's shepherds pie with Yorkshire pudding and veg. I'll only have a very small amount of the shepherd pie and lots of veg. Maybe 1 Yorkshire lol


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

I'm a bit late, but yesterday I had:

Meal bar for breakfast
One of our sugar free, low carb, low calorie energy drinks
A small bag (1 serving) of whole grain tortilla chips
A salad for lunch with grilled chicken
A bag of mixed pumpkin seeds and nuts for a snack
And homemade two-ingredient pizza with olives, mushrooms, and banana peppers.

Oh and six glasses of water (I'll get to my eight!!)

Still under my caloric intake for the day by about 400 calories


----------



## mum140381

been ill in hospital so coming off the diet for now keep it up everyone x


----------



## mum140381

hope everyone is still doing well x


----------



## mum140381

i am trying to still eat healthy i haven't been weighed in a wile but i am being induced in 14 days i will weigh my self before i have the baby and after and then really start on the diet ;) hope everyone else is still keeping up with the diets and i bet you are all doing fab xx


----------



## PrincessTaz

Sorry I let this thread go, I've been struggling a lot recently and have been all over the place emotionally. This past week though I have managed to get myself back on track and have lost 3lbs and have actually been to the gym more than usual and I am trying to increase it more and more. My eating hasn't been perfect but it's been loads better so that's a start, even when I've had olpoto be really bad I've declined. Like last night when I didn't get home from the gym until 8pm and oh offered a takeaway I said no and made myself a healthy veg cous Cous instead.


----------



## mum140381

yeee for saying no to takeaway thats the hardest x


----------



## PrincessTaz

Hiya guys. Sorry I let the thread come to a stop! I was just so bummed after my mc I was hardly using bnb. I would love to get it up and running again though!

How is everyone? 

I haven't been doing that great and gained a bit but am now back to what I was when I started. I find the days I'm wrong tbe hardest as I work 12 hours but never know hen or if I'll get a proper break so even though I've made food I might not get it and then snack on crap.

I really do want to stop this old habits though. Rather than diet straight away I'm going to try just eating 3 meals at regular times and cut out sweets and chocolate.

So far today I've had.

Bowl of wholewheat cheerios 
Egg mayo sandwich in a small granary bread with salad on too.

Tonight we're having roast beef, the beef is currently in the slow cooker and smelling amazing. I'm doing mash and roast potato but will have a small spoon of mash and 2 roasts and then loads of veg.


----------

